# hot!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well having had it relatively cool here recently, its suddenly gone very hot!! its 49c out by my pool and 38 in the house. The breeze is more like a fan heater!!!!! The air con will be on tonight, thats for sure!

How is it where you are??

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well having had it relatively cool here recently, its suddenly gone very hot!! its 49c out by my pool and 38 in the house. The breeze is more like a fan heater!!!!! The air con will be on tonight, thats for sure!
> 
> How is it where you are??
> 
> Jo xx


40 degrees in the shade on the rear patio.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well having had it relatively cool here recently, its suddenly gone very hot!! its 49c out by my pool and 38 in the house. The breeze is more like a fan heater!!!!! The air con will be on tonight, thats for sure!
> 
> How is it where you are??
> 
> Jo xx


16 ish and crappy
still won't be long till im sunning it up down the road from u jo :clap2:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well having had it relatively cool here recently, its suddenly gone very hot!! its 49c out by my pool and 38 in the house. The breeze is more like a fan heater!!!!! The air con will be on tonight, thats for sure!
> 
> How is it where you are??
> 
> Jo xx


Jo just up the road from you and it is very, very hot! I even had to give my pig an ice-cream! Just going to pour myself a cold G&T!:redface:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

19pm-30deg's but sticky.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> 19pm-30deg's but sticky.


Got me trusty probe out (oo-er!) and at 15:00hs this afty it was 42 in the shade so I hoyed it into the sunshine and it got up to 57!

We've had a strong gusty wind today but it was like god had just opened the door of his fan oven

Our forecast reckons a degree or two higher tomorrow.......... cool!




Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Got me trusty probe out (oo-er!) and at 15:00hs this afty it was 42 in the shade so I hoyed it into the sunshine and it got up to 57!
> 
> We've had a strong gusty wind today but it was like god had just opened the door of his fan oven
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be in bits in that sort of temperature!!!!!!!! And I complain about being sticky at 30deg's!!! What a whimp.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be in bits in that sort of temperature!!!!!!!! And I complain about being sticky at 30deg's!!! What a whimp.


Thursday & Saturday is drinky night (and maybe Friday ....er....... and sometimes Sunday) so I hope the forecast's a bit over for tomorrow.............. 'cos it could make the walk to the bar a bit interesting........ still,we should have a good thirst on by the time we get there eh



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Thursday & Saturday is drinky night (and maybe Friday ....er....... and sometimes Sunday) so I hope the forecast's a bit over for tomorrow.............. 'cos it could make the walk to the bar a bit interesting........ still,we should have a good thirst on by the time we get there eh
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


but will you get back again????

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> but will you get back again????
> 
> Jo xxx


We never worry about that bit


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

when I finally went to bed last night it was roasting, I put the air con on for an hour to cool the room down while I was getting ready for bed and having a read. During the night I was hot so I got up and opened the window and there was an amazing cool breeze coming thru, it felt lovely. I woke up early this morning cos I was freezing cold! I´ve opened the doors and windows so the breeze is blowing thru the house now and its definately on the chilly side, well relatively speaking!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> when I finally went to bed last night it was roasting, I put the air con on for an hour to cool the room down while I was getting ready for bed and having a read. During the night I was hot so I got up and opened the window and there was an amazing cool breeze coming thru, it felt lovely. I woke up early this morning cos I was freezing cold! I´ve opened the doors and windows so the breeze is blowing thru the house now and its definately on the chilly side, well relatively speaking!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, it was a comfy 24 degrees out on the porch this morning ........... at 06:15



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, it was a comfy 24 degrees out on the porch this morning ........... at 06:15
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



Yes, I was up at about then. Isnt it a beautiful time of the day, peaceful, sun just peeping over the mountains, birds just starting to wake up, a rooster doing its stuff in the distance...... very tranquill. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, I was up at about then. Isnt it a beautiful time of the day, peaceful, sun just peeping over the mountains, birds just starting to wake up, a rooster doing its stuff in the distance...... very tranquill.
> 
> Jo xxx


a rooster doing it's stuff :focus:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

6.15 am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had just about gone to bed by then! I think some of us have different body clocks. It was lovely at 4am on the terrace.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

you call that hot!!!! Here on the isle of wight it;s a allmost unbelivable 18c phew!!!!! but don;t panic back to norm tomorrow 14c and rain [summer's here at last??]


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> you call that hot!!!! Here on the isle of wight it;s a allmost unbelivable 18c phew!!!!! but don;t panic back to norm tomorrow 14c and rain [summer's here at last??]


:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> you call that hot!!!! Here on the isle of wight it;s a allmost unbelivable 18c phew!!!!! but don;t panic back to norm tomorrow 14c and rain [summer's here at last??]



We´ve cranked up here to an almost unbearable 52c, according to my thermometre on the terrrace Paul!!! No breeze today either!! I love it!!


Jo xx


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> We´ve cranked up here to an almost unbearable 52c, according to my thermometre on the terrrace Paul!!! No breeze today either!! I love it!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


go on rub it in


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

38 2pm in the car. Now, 31 in the shade on the balcony.

Jo. Was that in direct sun?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> 38 2pm in the car. Now, 31 in the shade on the balcony.
> 
> Jo. Was that in direct sun?


Yes, so its cheating a bit!

Jo xxx


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

see not much different from here then ha ha ha !!!!!!


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

about 15 degrees and rained all day... Please someone send me a big cheque and get me out to spain forever!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> about 15 degrees and rained all day... Please someone send me a big cheque and get me out to spain forever!


I used to feel like you Nick when I was in the UK!!! Do I dare say that I´d kill for a bit of rain and a cool breeze right now! LOL


Jo xx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I used to feel like you Nick when I was in the UK!!! Do I dare say that I´d kill for a bit of rain and a cool breeze right now! LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I think i must have some foreign blood in me... the hotter the better i say!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade (a pun in bad taste in this instance) but the high temperatures do have a bad side. There's more fires to the east of us again, and I hope this is an exageration, but apparently they are heading towards the Mojacar Playa area where there are an awful lot of holidaymakers at the moment ...... a recipe for disaster if ever there was one. Turre has copped it yet again, Mojacar Pueblo has been evacuated with some buildings on fire according to the last report.

All pretty bad stuff but the last report I have seen was a few hours old so hopefully the fire guys, and I take my hat off to them, have got things under control.

We've been to the bar tonight but hearing this news tends to sober you up a tad




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade (a pun in bad taste in this instance) but the high temperatures do have a bad side. There's more fires to the east of us again, and I hope this is an exageration, but apparently they are heading towards the Mojacar Playa area where there are an awful lot of holidaymakers at the moment ...... a recipe for disaster if ever there was one. Turre has copped it yet again, Mojacar Pueblo has been evacuated with some buildings on fire according to the last report.
> 
> All pretty bad stuff but the last report I have seen was a few hours old so hopefully the fire guys, and I take my hat off to them, have got things under control.
> 
> ...


Yes, its not nice is it! We´ve been watching the fire plane going out quite abit over the last few days. 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

11am: overcast, 28deg's but feels much hotter and sticky.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not going to say the temperature as you'll probably giggle and call us lightweights!! Suffice to say, it's gorgeous and warm and sunny - and bearable!!! Bay like a millpond today as Sailor Dave left on his return to the UK.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I'm not going to say the temperature as you'll probably giggle and call us lightweights!! Suffice to say, it's gorgeous and warm and sunny - and bearable!!! Bay like a millpond today as Sailor Dave left on his return to the UK.


Sad to say on with the donk then!!! Bet you'll miss him Tally.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Sad to say on with the donk then!!! Bet you'll miss him Tally.


Yes, we will miss him - he was a work colleague of OH's back in the UK and jacked it all in, sold his house and bought the boat to sail the world pretty much the same time we left. Felt quite emotional standing on the dock and waving goodbye! Still he's left OH with weather charts to study (now his new hobby) so we can monitor his progress! It's been a wonderful week in his company.

xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I'm not going to say the temperature as you'll probably giggle and call us lightweights!! Suffice to say, it's gorgeous and warm and sunny - and bearable!!! Bay like a millpond today as Sailor Dave left on his return to the UK.[/QU
> pack nicking my saying's wench ! :focus:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You've got a scorcher in Malaga and Madrid tomorrow - at least 41 !! Erm....here....about 26!!! Swap???!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> You've got a scorcher in Malaga and Madrid tomorrow - at least 41 !! Erm....here....about 26!!! Swap???!!!!



YES PLEASE!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> YES PLEASE!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Nah!! You don't mean that Jo! Tell you what though, for once it would feel great to feel that intense heat on these old bones! That "opening the oven" door experience - for probably about five minutes!!

xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

According to the forecasters (them people who throw darts at a wall with different forecasts on) we've got low to mid 30's for the rest of the week ................ nice:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all you sizzling expats! How are you all coping with the heat down there at the moment?? We've been hearing on the news of some deaths down south due to the extreme heat. It's really hot here at the moment, forecast to be getting even hotter as well, especially by the weekend....hope you lot are taking the necessary precautions!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello all you sizzling expats! How are you all coping with the heat down there at the moment?? We've been hearing on the news of some deaths down south due to the extreme heat. It's really hot here at the moment, forecast to be getting even hotter as well, especially by the weekend....hope you lot are taking the necessary precautions!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Hey Tally

It certainly is still HOT HOT HOT!! Last night was really warm and I had trouble sleeping  so was tired before I even got to work today! :ranger:

Im going through my usual August routine (evening and weekends when Im home) ... slouching on the sofa saying its too hot to go outside ....sitting in a pair of pants begging for something else to drink or some respite in the heat! Im like a spoiled brat when its this hot! much to my OHs amusement!

But no doubt like Jo - come October I will be whining about how cold it is!

The thing is I never even get a suntan because I find the high summer heat too much to sit in! plus I get bored!! 

Glad you are enjoying some summer sunshine too now!!

Sue


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Well there you go, it's comfy mid 30's up here in the dog end:clap2:

Serves you all right for living in the posh bit



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> hope you lot are taking the necessary precautions!!


Certainly am....can't say it's that comfortable with this Durex stretched over my head though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Certainly am....can't say it's that comfortable with this Durex stretched over my head though.



er.... thats not what you're supposed to do with them Xtreme!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> er.... thats not what you're supposed to do with them Xtreme!!!
> 
> Jo xx


It said on the packet to pull it back over the head.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It said on the packet to pull it back over the head.....



Oh dear!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello all you sizzling expats! How are you all coping with the heat down there at the moment?? We've been hearing on the news of some deaths down south due to the extreme heat. It's really hot here at the moment, forecast to be getting even hotter as well, especially by the weekend....hope you lot are taking the necessary precautions!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Hi Tally,
Temperature no prob - I'm in England!!
Balmy temperatures of AT LEAST 19 DEGREES!!
Eat your heart out all of you in Madrid


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Tally,
> Temperature no prob - I'm in England!!
> Balmy temperatures of AT LEAST 19 DEGREES!!
> Eat your heart out all of you in Madrid


Hey PW! Have a wonderful time there!! I'm making the most of the heat myself - actually have a proper tan for once, instead of out of a bottle!:clap2:

Hugs, Tally.xx


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Tally,
> Temperature no prob - I'm in England!!
> Balmy temperatures of AT LEAST 19 DEGREES!!
> Eat your heart out all of you in Madrid



The forecast is for 40 degrees PLUS in more than 20 provinces over the next few days starting tomorrow. Now thats HOT

Ben


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expat Ben said:


> The forecast is for 40 degrees PLUS in more than 20 provinces over the next few days starting tomorrow. Now thats HOT
> 
> Ben


si - alerta naranja!!!


El fuerte calor pondrá en alerta este martes a casi toda España por altas temperaturas. europapress.es


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

speaking of being hott...its burning up..sppeppewwwww its feeling like Florida but the diffrence is miami is much more humid...the key is here we have Breeze!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Did 250 miles on the bike in the heat today.

Had to go down to San Pedro near Torrevieja on business.... and with temperatures in the mid 30's the car would have blown so I had to sweat it out on the bike!










Ended up in Eroski.....no shortage of Brit knuckledraggers down there!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I sometimes worry about you and your bike XTreme.  All the remarks about chicas etc are just a smokescreen coz really you're in love with your phut phut...:bolt:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> I sometimes worry about you and your bike XTreme.  All the remarks about chicas etc are just a smokescreen coz really you're in love with your phut phut...:bolt:


I do love bikes Maggie.....had 56 bikes from 1971-2009.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I do love bikes Maggie.....had 56 bikes from 1971-2009.


Wow!!! That's what I call a love affair


----------

